# Malaysian Minister Caught Vaping in Parliament



## Hooked (8/8/20)

https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bv8pad/malaysian-minister-caught-vaping-in-parliament
7 Aug. 2020





"A Malaysian politician has apologized for vaping inside during parliamentary proceedings after a video of his brazen vape-sesh made the rounds on social media.

In the video, said to have been taken during a parliamentary session on Monday, August 3, Malaysia’s Foreign Affairs Minister Hishammuddin Hussein can be seen sliding a vape pen underneath his mask before blowing the vapor out.

On Thursday, August 5, Hishammuddin responded to the video, saying that he had made a mistake.

“Sorry, I didn't realize - it's a new habit,” he tweeted. “I apologize to the Dewan (House of Representatives) and promise to not do it again.”

According to the New Straits Times, it is prohibited to smoke within 300 meters (980 feet) of the Malaysian parliament complex. Those found breaking the law face a spot fine of 500 Malaysian ringgit ($118), with a maximum fine of up to 10,000 Malaysian ringgit ($2,300) or up to two months in jail.

In a follow-up tweet, Hishammuddin said that he has been fined by the health ministry. He did not disclose the exact penalty.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Silo (8/8/20)

Well, I don't mind. Keep on keeping on!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/20)

I suck at stealth vaping

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/8/20)

BumbleBee said:


> I suck at stealth vaping
> 
> View attachment 203730


Well I can't see your face so I think you're stealth vaping correctly.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

